# dell aio 922 --no communication with computer



## JACQUIBUZZ (Apr 1, 2007)

i updated to vista & had problems with the dell 922. i downloaded the update for the printer to vista. i've turned off my firewalls thinking maybe that was a problem, no luck. the computer says it recognizes the printer & that it's ready to go but when i try & print i get the "nocommunication" message. anybody have any ideas--thanks


----------



## jflan (May 29, 2005)

Here's a link to the Dell Troubleshooter. 
http://support.dell.com/support/top...s=gen&treeid=DA14E65327E80A37E030A68F272832A6

Try going through all the steps for your communication error.
Please post back with your results.


----------



## Dell_CA (Mar 27, 2007)

Hello,

My name is Mike, I’m a Technical Analyst located at Dell corporate headquarters in Round Rock, TX. I’m part of an internet outreach team developed to interact with the online community regarding technical questions and issues that customers face with Dell products. I’ve read your post about the printer problems you had after upgrading to Vista and wanted to offer a suggestion. When upgrading the OS sometimes the older drivers and software can cause problems like this. The best way to get it working again is to completely remove all traces of the printer and reinstall. Simply deleting the drivers may not be enough so here is a complete rundown for removing all of the printer drivers and printer software from the system.


First, Disconnect the USB cable from the computer. 

Second, we need to stop the printer spooler service as follows: 
1) Click Start.
2) Type ‘cmd’ in the Start Search box.
---Search results should appear---
3) Right‐click on ‘cmd’ in the search results, and then select Run as Administrator.
---The command window will appear---
4) Type ‘net stop spooler’ into the command window and press <ENTER>.
---The Print Spooler service should now be stopped---

Next, we’re going to delete the printer drivers from the system as follows: 

---Warning--- These steps will remove drivers for ALL printers installed on the system.

1) Click Start.
2) In the Start Search box, type ‘C:\Windows\System32\Spool\Drivers\w32x86’ and press
<ENTER>.
3) Delete all the files and folders in this directory.
---NOTE--- There may be some files that will not delete because they are being used by Windows.
Click on the Ignore button to bypass deleting these files.

With the drivers uninstalled we now have to remove the Dell printer software.

1) Click Start.
2) Click Control Panel.
3) Click Programs.
4) Click Programs and Features.
5) Click the software related to the attached Dell printer to highlight it.
6) Click Uninstall/Change.
7) Follow through the prompts in order to remove the software.

Now we need to delete the Dell printer from the printers list.

1) Click Start
2) In the search bar type “Printers” and press <Enter>
3) Select any and all Dell printers and press <Delete>

Now delete any OLD drivers from the Server Properties Window.

1) Click Start
2) Type Printers into the search bar and press <Enter>
3) Press <ALT> to bring up the file menu.
4) Select Run As Administrator then Server Properties. 
5) if the UAC window appears just click Continue.
6) Click on the Drivers tab.
7) Select any Dell printer drivers listed.
8) Click Remove, and then select Remove Driver and Driver Package.
9) Select Yes to confirm removal of the driver.
10) The system will now scan to see if it can remove the driver.
11) Once it has finished scanning click on Delete. 

---Repeat the last 11 steps for each Dell printer driver that is installed.
At this point, you should be able to install the latest printer software for Vista from http://support.dell.com and be able to print successfully.
---NOTE--- It’s been reported that some driver installations in Vista can take up to 10 minutes. Be patient and please wait for the driver to fully install.

I know this looks like a long process, but hopefully this will get everything working for you. I hope this helps.

Thank you,

Mike B.
Dell customer advocate.


----------



## poofy2044 (Jun 13, 2007)

I cannot thank you enough for your post.
This procedure has saved us the trouble of speaking with the *other* Dell representatives.
We would have had no way of knowing how to delete the old driver packages without your help.
Thanks again, I will refer others with the same problem to this post.


----------



## nortek (Oct 23, 2007)

Dell_CA said:


> Now delete any OLD drivers from the Server Properties Window.
> 
> 1) Click Start
> 2) Type Printers into the search bar and press <Enter>
> ...



Thank you for this...
This is the best explenation I've seen so far.

I just want to add one thing though...

Before you go to the step above, you might have to do step 1 again, extept type " net start spooler" instead of stop.
This is because some might not be able to open the server properties, as later Vista versions detect the stopped spooler and deny acsses...

(Sorry if My english is a bit strange here and there, Long time since I actually had to wright english!) ray:

-- 
NorTek
Ole Moe


----------



## jsschwass (Jan 23, 2008)

While trying to delete old drivers from the serve properties window I get the following error message "Failed to remove driver Dell Photo AIO Printer 922. The specified printer driver is currently in use. 
Failed to remove package dlbtw2k.inf. Driver package is in use." I am using a dell inspiron 1501 and it is currently disconnected from my printer. What am I doing wrong?


----------



## wisedriver (Apr 20, 2005)

Solution:

Found this after a LONG search. It worked for me, with my Dell All in One 922. Good luck.[My additions in brackets.]

I got it working, and here is what I did:
1. Go into [Start/ControlPanel]SYSTEM[Hardware/DeviceManager, look for "Imaging Devices" or "Scanner"], and uninstall the scanner.
2. Unplug your scanner
3. Search [Start/Search] all files and folders, and [search "twain"] remove all references to twain [then search .ds and remove files. I wouldn't remove anything other than exactly ".ds" or files that have to do with non-scan-printing tasks]
and .ds. Windows may ask you to put in your Windows CD to copy new
file...just do it. [Windows did not ask me for this.]

[Note: you may find twain and/or .ds files in System32/I1380...something like this. Apologies for forgetting the exact name of the folder, it is a capital eye -I-and starts with 3, 3 or four digits - this may or may not be on your hard drive; these files act as backup for rebuilding or replacing corrupted files. I say leave any twain or .ds in this folder alone.]

[If you use a USB keyboard/mouse you might want to plug in a different type mouse-keyboard at this point.]

4. Re-boot
5. Go into your SYSTEM, and remove USB Root Hub (if you have any USB
devices, they will stop functioning..that's OK...they will work once
you re-boot). If you have a USB mouse, push the "windows" button (on
the left between CTRL and ALT, and use you tab key to highlight the
RESTART button. [My USB mouse/keyboard were out of commission and I had to just power off.]
6. Once re-booted, the PC will find all your USB devices, and state
all has been installed. [I was so happy that this presented no problems for me!]
7. Plug in your scanner...windows will put in the software.

[My PC asked where a specific file was as the machine couldn't find it. "dlvtmcro" in my case. Just pointing the window to "D:\" wasn't good enough. I did a Search for the file, then right click on it to open in containing folder. Thus finding its location I could pinpoint where to point the installer. That went smoothly.]

8. Check you graphics program (SELECT SOURCE etc) and your scanner
should be there!

[And it was there. Hurrah!]

It's from here:
http://www.velocityreviews.com/forums/t185697-select-source-missing-for-3300c-scanner.html
at the end as of 2/3/08, scroll down to #5 for a laugh: an even tempered tech guru.


----------



## minhtri1925 (Feb 16, 2008)

when i am installing the dell 922 aio, the computer cannot detect the printer,it said connect all cables to your printer and turn on the power
i did it but it still not working 
please help me 
thanks


----------



## raekon (May 26, 2008)

This worked for me!
I have had similar problems and the solution (for me) turned out to be really simple.
On my Vista laptop i couldnt print at all, not directly not via LAN. my XP worked just fine.
This is how i did.
I downloaded the Patch/update from dell at:
http://support.euro.dell.com/suppor...emID=PRN_ALL_A922&os=WW1&osl=da&catid=&impid=

IMPORTANT! CHOSE VISTA AS YOUR OS EVEN IF YOUR ARE RUNNING XP
Download the patch (really a cleaner of old printer drivers) to remove your printer.
install the VISTA(!) driver (also if you run XP, IT WORKS!) dated 19-06-2007
And install it. during install, you may get an error from windows claiming the scan software was not properly installed. Ignore it.
NOTE: when finished the app search for "installed components", and by me that took about 10-12 minutes. finally it showed up stating it couldn't find a fax software. who cares. I clicked cancel, and hey presto! It worked. (Note: all this is on my XP machine, with the 922 attached.)

Now, on my Vista-machine, i simply did the same thing as before.
THEN i installed again, choosing "install for use on network" and this time it didn't try to get the drivers from the XP n,achine, since they were the same. and then it works.
At least for me.


----------



## shanowri (Jun 1, 2008)

HI friends,:wave:
Whats your problem???Communication not available!!!!

Cooooooool !!!!!!!!:1angel:

Call 1 800 624 9896 for dell support..
your issue will get fixed in 20 min***
TIp...do call late in the night around 11.00 pm to 1.00Am 
because no need to wait in the Queue for long time....
Note:*Dell works 24hr / 7***Enjoy mann***

please let me know your Experience and the neme of the tech who assised you if possilbe....100% sure it will fix your problem****


Shan:heartlove


----------



## dancingrabbit (Oct 1, 2008)

I just got Vista and had the same problem with my 922 printer until I downloaded the drivers and saved them to a different printer port. They must be saved to a virtual port because it works with a USB cable. First, make sure your printer is plugged in and the USB cable is connected. Go to Control Panel, choose "Printer," then chose "Add a Printer," then choose "add a local printer." Click "use an existing port" then from the dropdown menu choose "virtual printer port for a USB." Click "Next" and select "dell" and windows update. The computer will do the rest...just follow the directions. Hope this helped!!:wave:


----------

